# auratus vs. chipokae



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

My buddy ordered some chipokae from a reputable fish site that i won't name. He swears there is white stripes above and below the black line and the snouts aren't pointy and is saying he has some that are auratus not chipokae. He is worried and asked the site and the site said he is sure he sent only chipokae. Got any advice? My gut tells me they are legit chipokae. I have never had them but he has had an auratus before. Also I would trust the site he bought them from. Ideas or comments?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Post pictures


----------



## jkcole (Sep 5, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Post pictures


2nd that


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

K I'll tell him.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

i guess he is just unloading the fish and doesn't care to give me the pics. :?


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

This is one I believe to be Auratus.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, here's the pic.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is the one I feel is the correct Chipokae.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, I am only posting the pics for verification. I want no trouble brought to the site I got them from, mistakes happen and I already got the situation resolved via selling the Auratus to a friend that loves them. Thank you.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

demonsoni said:


> i guess he is just unloading the fish and doesn't care to give me the pics. :?


He *DOES* care.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Just didn't want to stir up trouble for nobody. If it's just for verification, i'm all for it. :thumb:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Thats what i want.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

What do u think by the pics?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Google pics of both, and note the pattern on the tail of each. That said, they're awfully hard to tell apart!


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

You need some better pictures...of all the fish.


----------



## tile55 (Jul 11, 2011)

demonsoni said:


> You need some better pictures...of all the fish.


especially the tail


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know which person you bought from. But, if the site is reputable (as you stated), they wouldn't purposefully send you the wrong fish. You will definitelty know when the males start turning, but my money is on Chipokae.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

tile55 said:


> demonsoni said:
> 
> 
> > You need some better pictures...of all the fish.
> ...


 The tails are completely different. The ones I feel are Auratus have all yellow on the bottom part of the tail fin and the upper portion of the tail fin is a lighter color with black spots. The ones I feel are Chipokae have all yellow tails and at the base of the tail ( close to the actual body) is black spots that run vertically on the tail fin.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

SAME FISH








SAME FISH


































































MALE CHANGING COLOR?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it is a hybrid of both. It has characteristics of both.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> I think it is a hybrid of both. It has characteristics of both.


The tail and overall color is how I can tell, what else do you see?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Has colouring of auratus, the white lines, but face more chipokae.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Has colouring of auratus, the white lines, but face more chipokae.


My thoughts exactly. I thought the tail was a bit odd too, kind of a mix of them both.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Not cool...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You know, I might be confused here. I thought these were all the same fish, but there are different fish in these pictures?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes. Four fish. I tried to get pics of them all. The first three pics are same fish. Can't say for sure that i got all four.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

demonsoni said:


> Yes. Four fish. I tried to get pics of them all. The first three pics are same fish. Can't say for sure that i got all four.


Didn't catch that. Picture 8 (the fish on the right) looks like the mostly likely candidate for a pure Auratus.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Man, that sucks. I had a feeling something wasn't right. They just looked so different when I looked at em closely.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, you have both Auratus and Chipokae.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Lets revisit this after they have matured a bit, to make 100% sure. Those that are 100% already, how do you feel about ordering fish from a well known site and being shipped fish that are not what you ordered, thus putting hybrids and unpure fish into the hobby?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Return the fish. If they're from a well known site they should take them back and give you knew ones, they may even pay for shipping.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mistakes happen, if the vendor will fix the problem then it should not be a concern. I'd be REALLY surprised if there is a vendor that will pay shipping.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A couple Auratus are not worth $10 to the seller. Would not be worth the expense and bother to ship back. It is hard and expensive enough for a pro to ship fish and have all the fish survive.

Send the pics of each fish to the seller, maybe they will ship out replacement fish for free.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

My buddy said the seller replied to his query with, "I didn't make a mistake."


----------

